# Found a good spot.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

last year my buddy shot and elk and the blood trail lead us to a heavily used wallow. I put a camera on it, and in 2 weeks got over a thousand pics it's in an open bull unit. 8)


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks real good.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you going to tell us where it's at? :O•-:


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

*P*lease
*M*an


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Got your tree stand up yet ????


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Treestand goes up this saturday.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

A couple different bulls.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

awesome! I hope you stick a nice 6!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Do you think that's an arrow wound on the front shoulder of that bigger bull?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I call bull shiz on a thousand pictures on one trail cam. Come on dingus who you tryin to shiz. :mrgreen:


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

If you get one, Pheaz said he would pack it out for you!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

izzydog said:


> If you get one, Pheaz said he would pack it out for you!


Yes indeed but after Zoo closes.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

pheaz said:


> I call bull shiz on a thousand pictures on one trail cam. Come on dingus who you tryin to shiz. :mrgreen:


Why do you call BS? That's not hard for me to imagine at all, it all depends on how his camera was set up. Perhaps he had it set to do a 3/shot or 5/shot burst on movement trigger. I've left a camera for a week, and had 500+ pictures many times, set to take one shot on movement with no delay.

It's perfectly feasable.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Duckholla said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > I call bull shiz on a thousand pictures on one trail cam. Come on dingus who you tryin to shiz. :mrgreen:
> ...


As a matter of fact, I just retrieved a camera of mine, after it had been left for 5 days. It had 189 pictures on it, all elk, single shot setting, with 30 second delay between pictures...


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I left a camera on a tree for about 2 weeks and had close to 1000 pics on it. Problem was the high winds during that time and it was on a tree that tended to sway with the wind, so about 600 of the pics were of moving grass....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I had 3 shot burst every 3 mins. The 5 x 3 bull was at that wallow for over 2 hours.

Shut up pheaz, Ya big dummy.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

BirdDogger said:


> Do you think that's an arrow wound on the front shoulder of that bigger bull?


Could be. Or could be mud.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> I had 3 shot burst every 3 mins. The 5 x 3 bull was at that wallow for over 2 hours.
> 
> Shut up pheaz, Ya big dummy.


:lol: :lol: The Dark Side Welcomes All, where you can call Bull Shiz and not get critized :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> I had 3 shot burst every 3 mins. The 5 x 3 bull was at that wallow for over 2 hours.
> 
> Shut up pheaz, Ya big dummy.


Classic post. Hilarious!


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

pheaz said:


> fixed blade XC-3 said:
> 
> 
> > I had 3 shot burst every 3 mins. The 5 x 3 bull was at that wallow for over 2 hours.
> ...


:lol: :lol: The Dark Side Welcomes All, where you can call Bull Shiz and not get critized :lol: :lol:[/

I wasn't trying to be critical Pheaz, just sayin...that's all!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Duckholla said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > I call bull shiz on a thousand pictures on one trail cam. Come on dingus who you tryin to shiz. :mrgreen:
> ...


I'll get over a thousand pictures on one camera in less that a week and sometimes it won't produce one hundred. However, if I've done my homework right, they have simply moved to another area for food, water, human encounters, etc... and I have a camera there as well telling me what their patterns are according to moon phase and weather that week. Cameras can really be a fun part of pre-season whether you put weight into their scouting value or not.

Only wallows I find in my area like that are pounded out by stupid cattle! You have a keeper of a hole there man! Good luck!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

The cattle have ruined my spot. I went back after it sat for another week, and had about 50 pictures of elk, but looks like the cattle have moved out, and the elk are coming back.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> The cattle have ruined my spot. I went back after it sat for another week, and had about 50 pictures of elk, but looks like the cattle have moved out, and the elk are coming back.


With it warming....if they trashed it in there your wallow will be a super wallow! Might work out in your favor....good luck!


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

HAHA i agree with Pheaz on this one


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

sure looks like a wound on that shoulder...

this is the uintas i suspect? looks like it


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I was looking at it, and yes it does look like maybe an archery wound... Yes it's the uintas.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Good luck this week buddy.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

That looks like a good spot, good luck fixed.


----------

